# Broxson Outdoors NB "King or No King" Kayak Fishing Tournament 5/28/11



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

The next informal King Mackerel kayak fishing tournament at Navarre Beach is planned for this *Sat. 5/28/11.* Cost is *$10 per person* and winner takes all for the largest King Mackerel in total length. (In the event no one catches a king, the longest legal non-shark species in length wins.)

However, 2nd or 3rd place (which will still have nice prizes) will be a "free-for-all" based on a legal non-shark species total length. Cobia, mahi mahi, estimated length of a tarpon or sailfish (digital photos for those), Spanish mackerel, etc. could all trump smaller a king for 2nd or 3rd place and are all possible catches at Navarre Beach right now. 

Check-in time is *5:30am-6:00am* and weigh-in is at *noon* sharp at the East end of the Navarre Beach fishing pier parking lot this time. This is an at your own risk get-together. The forecast looks great now, but the plan is to move it to another Sat. in June if seas/surf/weather look bad. (Check back here a couple of days prior for date/time changes changes.)

*Prizes:*
Each participant will receive a 10% discount card to Broxson Outdoors at sign-in. 

1st place-Cash (Ex. We have about 12 so far, so that would be $120) and a Broxon Outdoors T-shirt
2nd place-includes a Broxson Outdoors $75 gift certificate and other prizes. 
3rd place-various prizes

The kings have been not really been around over the past 5 weeks, but we have a South wind all week that may bring a lot in by Saturday. Doc (Farmer) won this last year with a Mahi Mahi and we saw about a dozen tarpon close to the launch site this weekend last year, so I'm pretty excited about this format. *Who else is in?*


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

im in fer sure!!


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Man, gotta get my honey-dos done pronto. I will be there if all goes well with the list.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

what the heck I'll give it a try... I'm in:whistling:


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

*Hey Kreg*

How do you like the action on the Zebco? I have been using Penn reels, but may switch to your brand. :blink:
Gaffy


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

gaffy said:


> How do you like the action on the Zebco? I have been using Penn reels, but may switch to your brand. :blink:
> Gaffy


The Zepco 33 that I have been using for 40 years is hard to beat for freshwater although I still catch a lot of pinfish on it. (Caught more fish on it than any other reel, but they don't make 'em like they used to.) But, for the record, I caught the cobia in the last NB tournament on one of those new Sea Striker Aries reels that I got at Broxson Outdoors although you tell great fish stories, Bruce! It is a nice reel as a cheaper alternative to the Penn reel that I lost in the surf. (I think it is made on the same platform as the Penn Sargus.)

Back to the question: So are you in, out, or are you going to show up at 6am to pay, leave, then give others a chance at the prime early morning hours, pack your gear up and come back late like last time? :yes:


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

lookin forward to seein everyone again, this will probabily gonna be my last trip in my ocean kayak, movin to the hobie fleet haha. when is the trash talkin gonna begin??? i started it on facebook already haha


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Saturday is still looking real good

Who else is in - come on Brandon. Your family is gonna sleep in Saturday anyway.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

I'm in .


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

jdhkingfisher said:


> lookin forward to seein everyone again, this will probabily gonna be my last trip in my ocean kayak, movin to the hobie fleet haha. when is the trash talkin gonna begin??? i started it on facebook already haha


Ok, I'll start. Team Neptune members are the yak rulers of the sea!!! The only fish that were caught in this tourney 2 weeks ago were by Team Neptune and no other team is going to catch anything bigger that a cigar minnow! Simple as that!!!


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Yes*

Now that's what I am talking about. Careful Kreg, you are on the verge of demoralizing us all. lol :boat:


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh yeah, I'm in.


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm in. 

Leave the starting time where it is -- this time. (see my two-way radio post above).

Gaffy


----------



## Littoral (Mar 16, 2011)

Dang.
Vacation starts Monday -in Destin. Just missed this one. 
Good luck. I'll be looking for kings most of next week.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

hmmmmmmmmm should be a very interested tourament.... lol I am rooting for team Pete:whistling: (I do beleive in beginners luck)


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

Team yakass might enter to win this one!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

psh, thats because noone from reel wet was in it!!!! haha


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

pompanopete said:


> hmmmmmmmmm should be a very interested tourament.... lol I am rooting for team Pete:whistling: (I do beleive in beginners luck)


I'm rootin' for you Pete! My biggest king that I ever caught (59 inches and over 40lbs) was at Navarre Beach when I 1st got my kayak just out from the pier on a frozen cigar minnow. Definitely beginner's luck.

Some kings are actually around: 2 kings on the pier yesterday and a king and a mahi mahi the day before. I also heard they saw a sailfish and a tarpon. We yakers do have a better chance at catching some of these cool species that are out there just waiting for us! 

With the holiday weekend, you will have to deal with a lot of boater around, but not at Navarre Beach. Surf is forecast for less than a foot, no storms, seas 1-2, so show up, catch some fish and meet some other kayakers. You could win cash, a $75 gift certificate to Broxson Outdoors or a $50 gift certificate for merchandise or activities at Key Sailing and other prizes. I think there are only 2 from Team Neptune, so we can't win it all. Ha Ha. This tourney is only $10 because it is more about getting out there and having some fun. Who else?


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Where is that crazy ill for will?


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm in as long as I can go get some wheels for the PA tonite I'm sick of dragging it weather looks awesome


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Tugboat said:


> I'm in as long as I can go get some wheels for the PA tonite I'm sick of dragging it weather looks awesome


Ha! lol I'm in the same boat. I will say my legs/back have gotten alot stronger having to drag my PA everywhere...


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Good luck guys!

Don't forget the rainbow speedos and pack plenty of KY:whistling:


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Don't forget the rainbow speedos and pack plenty of KY:whistling:


You mean we have to wear pants?


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

There seems to be some confusion. This event is at Navarre Beach (This is what the NB stands for.) where pants are required and rainbow speedos highly frowned upon since it is a family beach.

I forgot there was some big event at another beach this weekend, so I guess there may be some that may not make it to this kayak fishing tournament. I will take that into consideration when scheduling next year. Sorry.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

~^~


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

how far do we have to drag the yak? I am an old man


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

pompanopete said:


> how far do we have to drag the yak? I am an old man


I can give u a hand carrying it if u want


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

results?


----------

